
Orchestrate replaces multiple NoSQL databases with single API - turoczy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/04/orchestrate-replaces-multiple-nosql-databases-with-a-single-api/
======
thoughtpalette
I received three duplicate registration emails when signing up. Looks great
though. Looking forward to playing around with it.

~~~
jsmecham
Justin from Orchestrate, here. Just wanted to let you know that we have tuned
down the excitability levels of our welcome bot -- he should just send one
email from now on. :)

------
stormental
Dig the simple pricing

